# Beeswax



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where do you buy beeswax for use in lotion bars?


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I order from Nature's Garden.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Beeswax-Natural-Pastilles-1-lb-pr-216.html

I order a lot of what I need from Elementsbathandbody. The link is above for their Beeswax.
I also order from Hoegger supply & they carry it as well I believe. You can check around for the difference & prices.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We buy bulk beeswax locally. Check with the beekeeper association in your area. Another source is Ebay. There are beekeepers selling bulk quantities from 1 lb. on up.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can aslo buy it from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to purchase it as pearls (easier to separate) from the places I order my oils from. But now I have an agreement with a beekeeper friend that I process the wax for him and keep half. (we did about 4 lbs last year). I also swap soap for honey with him. 

Look for your local beekeeper association.

Dawn


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

If you buy blocks of beeswax, you can put it in the freezer. Get it frozen and it will break to bits with a hammer. Put a cloth over it first to keep shards from flying all over. You can use paper paint filters to clean the wax if it is unfiltered. Harbor Freight Tools has 100 pack of filters for $5, or you can use cheese cloth. You should be able to locate bulk beeswax locally for under $5 per pound. Sometimes get it shipped to you in bricks for $6.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I drive the perilous journey to a large reserve where a small cottage lay buried deep in the woods of rural Australia. I sneak past the dogs and the muscovies, which are worse than the dogs, and slide myself past the rusted bikes and old welders and between two bits of sheetwood into a small makeshift room with a tiny light which I pull with an even tinier chain. Brilliantly lit, the stacks of dirty dusty wax reflect nothing because they're covered in moth dust, mouse droppings and duck eggs. Now the muscovies are really mad so I have to be quick as I clutch the round wax caps and bury them deep in my knapsack. Sliding back between the two sheets of wood, leaving, then turning around and going back in because I forgot to turn the light, I leave... quickly into the day, with a muscovy chasing me. Then I take it all home and clean it up and put it in my soap.

Hope that helped.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Where do you buy beeswax for use in lotion bars?


* * * * * ' * * * *
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/[email protected]$6-00-lb-shipping.html



I happen to know the seller personally . . . .:grin:


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I buy all of my locally from different beekeepers I've met.


----------

